# Should I spoonfeed N in the spring on my fall overseed?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I think I've heard of people spoonfeeding N to new grass in the spring following a fall reno or overseed. Is it beneficial to do that? If so, what rate, how long should I do that, and is it best to use pure urea or would anything work?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, especially if you didn't get to do much in the Fall. I like 0.25 lb N every 2 weeks from second mow through end of June for new grass. Pure fast release urea or AMS gives the best control, but you can make blends and organics work, too.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I seeded last fall too and am anxious for this spring. I was reading how high N levels in the spring can lead to fungus issues. I also read that spoon feeding in the spring really helps it spread and fill in(kbg). How much N should I be using and should I use a preventive fungicide program?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Last spring I spoon feed my previous year reno starting May 10th with .5lb urea (.25lb N). I Did 4 apps of urea once every 7 to 10 days then dropped a slow release 16-16-16 fert in mid June to get some P and K. It worked well and I would recommend anyone coming off a reno spoon feed there lawn with N. I feel it helped fill in the bare areas really good.

I didn't have any fungus early but later in the year some fugal pressure did cause some issues. I wasn't quick enough in treating it. Didn't really destroy anything but I could have handled it better. If I could go back I would do preventative fungicide apps.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I agree with SNOWBOB11. I was coming off a late season Reno last year too. I got down (7) apps of about .4lbs N/M from April to June and feel it really helped thicken up my turf and prepare it for the summer heat. I used mostly urea and bay state.

I have some shade in my yard so I did have to battle some fungal issues. Once the fungus appeared I immediately stopped the nitrogen and started hitting it with serenade every 7-14 days. It worked incredibly well at preventing the powdery mildew from spreading or progressing any further.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> How much N should I be using and should I use a preventive fungicide program?


Basically, the minimum amounts and maximum frequency between apps that you can, but still getting the results you want.

I used a preventative biofungicide program last year, and really had minimal need for synthetic fungicides, despite the transition-zone-like humidity (even Florida-like...some parts of the state had dew points of 80 last year) that we had last Summer.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Last spring I spoon feed my previous year reno starting May 10th with .5lb urea (.25lb N). I Did 4 apps of urea once every 7 to 10 days then dropped a slow release 16-16-16 fert in mid June to get some P and K. It worked well and I would recommend anyone coming off a reno spoon feed there lawn with N. I feel it helped fill in the bare areas really good.
> 
> I didn't have any fungus early but later in the year some fugal pressure did cause some issues. I wasn't quick enough in treating it. Didn't really destroy anything but I could have handled it better. If I could go back I would do preventative fungicide apps.


@SNOWBOB11 @Green I am also coming off a reno from last year and my soil test this year showed very low P & K, Do you think it would be better to start with 14-14-14 first, then go into spoon feeding or do it later (around June) like you did?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes.

But due to your area, KC, I would start to reduce the nitrogen past ~15jun if it is getting hot. This will slow down the push for grow when the conditions are not optimal. This reduces stress, water needs and therefore fungus.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@g-man Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

FORT said:


> @Green Thanks man, appreciate it!


No prob. And I agree with definitely prioritizing getting down any low nutrients during your first application of the year. If that means 14-14-14 in your case, by all means go for that. You could even spoon feed with that later on, if need be.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Should we not be using PGR during this spring spoon feeding? I too did a reno last fall, but I'm not sure I want to mow every 3 days for 3 months straight.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

That was going to be my next question @Jconnelly6b! I hope the answer is yes because I just bought some T-Nex lol.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

You can start PGR as soon as after 2 mowings. No reason not to use it if your spoon feeding is making the grass grow fast. I have bewitched and it was slow to grow for me even with the added N in the spring so I waited before using PGR. If it's growing crazy fast for you go ahead and use it so that the grass doesn't use all it's energy on top growth.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

How much N do you shoot for in the spring and does the extra spring applications impact how much you put down in the fall, by putting down less N?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

For me last spring I didn't really target a set amount of N. I just spoon feed every 7-10 days as I thought it needed to help it thicken up until it started to get hot. Then I backed off on synthetic N. It didn't affect how much N I put down in the fall. I did the fall N blitz regardless of the fact I spoon feed in the spring.

Keep in mind this is just because I was coming off a reno. This spring I intend to go much lighter on the N with my more established lawn.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking for advice referring to this. I want to spoon feed my front lawn but after my soil test, both my P and K are very low. I'm not sure what I can use to bring up the P and K only, then spoon feed with Urea after. I was going to use the Lesco Starter Fert 18-24-12 to bring up the P and K. If I apply this, I won't be able to spoon feed with Urea. Decisions... decisions....

Any thoughts?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Looking for advice referring to this. I want to spoon feed my front lawn but after my soil test, both my P and K are very low. I'm not sure what I can use to bring up the P and K only, then spoon feed with Urea after. I was going to use the Lesco Starter Fert 18-24-12 to bring up the P and K. If I apply this, I won't be able to spoon feed with Urea. Decisions... decisions....
> 
> Any thoughts?


I did this search recently. It lead me to these items: 
SOP or MOP for K. Here is a discussion. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4011
(MAP) MonoAmmonium Phosphate or Triple Super Phosphate for P. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=8223&p=138087&hilit=MonoAmmonium+Phosphate#p138087

Mono Potassium Phosphate (MKP) has sizable amounts of both, but I couldn't find much about applying it to the lawn. The others have been discussed at one point or another on the forum, so I would just search for them.

Kelp4Less sells most if not all of these in water soluble powders. There may be other options or delivery methods.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for advice referring to this. I want to spoon feed my front lawn but after my soil test, both my P and K are very low. I'm not sure what I can use to bring up the P and K only, then spoon feed with Urea after. I was going to use the Lesco Starter Fert 18-24-12 to bring up the P and K. If I apply this, I won't be able to spoon feed with Urea. Decisions... decisions....
> ...


I searched around to mono potassium phosphate and it's $$$ and I have 30k sq ft to cover.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Have you considered using a simple balanced fertilizer? Those normally have straight Urea and/or Ammonium Sulfate, so you would basically be spoonfeeding N, P, and K all at once. You might end up overshooting one nutrient or the other but it shouldn't be a problem as long as it isn't an extreme amount.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I searched around to mono potassium phosphate and it's $$$ and I have 30k sq ft to cover.


I hear you. Here is another retailer that is significantly cheaper than K4L. https://www.greenwaybiotech.com/products/monopotassium-phosphate?variant=1557348161

I would also think you could spoon feed your starter or a 10-10-10 or 16-16-16 at least until you got the amount of P and K you wanted down.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

This is basically where my stats are sitting for my soil. I was looking at the Lesco starter 18-24-12 to try to bring th P-K back up to stuff. I wouldn't mind spoon feeding it with that starter or another that you guys would recommend.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

When would it be a good time to start spring spoon feeding an newly overseeded lawn? I'm trying to get the kbg and rye to grow in and thicken up. I just don't want to make the mistake of starting to soon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure about spoon feeding an overseed. You will feed the old grass too and the new, so both will grow. The question might be, which one is stronger to dominate.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> I'm not sure about spoon feeding an overseed. You will feed the old grass too and the new, so both will grow. The question might be, which one is stronger to dominate.


I apologize for the confusion. It was overseeded last fall, not this spring.

kbg and PRG were the types that were overseeded and I'm in mass. I'm wanting to get the new young grass to grow in and thicken up . Just wanted to get a gauge as to when wow be a good time to spoon feed


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Scagfreedom48z+, normally on an overseed, you'd spoon feed a bit less often than in a true reno. Unless it's really thin. Then it could use more. It's a balancing act. I haven't started mine just yet.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I'd have a preventative fungus plan ready. Regular or lots of nitrogen over a wet spring and somewhat immature seedlings are a great way to bring fungis to a party in your yard. (See what I did there?) &#129313;


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Green said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+, normally on an overseed, you'd spoon feed a bit less often than in a true reno. Unless it's really thin. Then it could use more. It's a balancing act. I haven't started mine just yet.


Thanks for the input. I'd like to try the spoon Feed route and see what the results are vs going a full rate with a fertilizer app this spring. I know that the new grass could use a nice push. From what I've read, seems like spoon feeding may be the way to go. When are you planning on doing your spoon feeding?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Scagfreedom48z+, believe it or not, I'm planning to spray ammonium sulfate. Never really did much with foliar N, but I bought the supplies last Fall and never got to it, so I'll give it a try. Still not sure of the exact rate I'll use, but it'll be between 0.1 and 0.05 lb/M each time, maybe every 2 weeks.

It's starting to green up and I don't have time anyway right now, so maybe next week or the following week I'll start...???


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Green How far into spring/summer will you continue the light spoon feeding? I've been spoon feeding my renovation from last fall about every 2 weeks and so far it's liking it and nothing has been excessive so far with top growth. I'm in Arkansas and 6b as well...wondering when to cut back or if such small doses (0.05-0.1) would be tolerable/advantageous into late spring or early summer.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@drenglish, I guess until it looks established and gaps start to close up. Probably not into July, though. And I may only have time to do it a couple of times, anyway.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Green said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+, believe it or not, I'm planning to spray ammonium sulfate. Never really did much with foliar N, but I bought the supplies last Fall and never got to it, so I'll give it a try. Still not sure of the exact rate I'll use, but it'll be between 0.1 and 0.05 lb/M each time, maybe every 2 weeks.
> 
> It's starting to green up and I don't have time anyway right now, so maybe next week or the following week I'll start...???


Green have you started spoon feeding yet?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Scagfreedom48z+, not yet. I'm still trying to get pre-M down right now. I probably wouldn't have started just yet anyway, because the grass is still in the seedling stage. Hopefully I can get the first app in next week before the dormant seed germinates.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm in mass and the grass is greening up very well. I was able to mow slightly and clean up debris. I dropped my pre em last weekend since my area was in the optimal area according to the GDD. I've got a few spots that are pretty thin from my overseed of 2018. Would spoon feeding a starter fert now be a bad idea?i have KBG that I'm dying to get it to fill in. I'm low in P and K as well so my thought was to put down the Lesco 18-24-12 starter fert.

Gman gave me good advice to lay down about 1lb per 1M.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm in PA and just started spoon feeding my fall Reno KBG/TTTF mix . From what I've gathered 0.25 lb N per K weekly is good or 0.5 lb/k of N every other week. Starter fert is a good option if your low in Phos and K. This is for a complete fall Reno. An overseed may be able to tolerate more N in a single feeding.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Green have you started spoon feeding yet?


I started yesterday/today. I did 0.12 lb/M of granular N on a shady/patchy area that was overseeded last Fall. I followed the instructions here: https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/03-28_SpringN.pdf

And then today I sprayed ammonium sulfate on the low-input area overseed. I used a bit under 0.5 lb of AMS over about 2,000 square feet. That overseed is very patchy as well.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I put down 1 lb per 1M of 18-24-12 Lesco starter fertilizer last weekend. Going to put down another application this weekend. Trying to thicken the lawn up and address the low P and K


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I put down 1 lb per 1M of 18-24-12 Lesco starter fertilizer last weekend. Going to put down another application this weekend. Trying to thicken the lawn up and address the low P and K


That works, too. 0.18 N rate and 0.25 P rate. You could do up to 4 apps in a 4-week month without applying too much fertilizer.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Green said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > I put down 1 lb per 1M of 18-24-12 Lesco starter fertilizer last weekend. Going to put down another application this weekend. Trying to thicken the lawn up and address the low P and K
> ...


I agree. G-man recommenced this rate and it makes sense. I do have Urea on hand, do you think adding a little more Urea would boost things up a little would it be too much. I have a fall 2018 overseed and I'm trying boost the kbg to grow in a little more in certain spots.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I agree. G-man recommenced this rate and it makes sense. I do have Urea on hand, do you think adding a little more Urea would boost things up a little would it be too much. I have a fall 2018 overseed and I'm trying boost the kbg to grow in a little more in certain spots.


Maybe in May switch to urea if you feel the need for more N apps, as the grass will be more mature and need less P. Then if you still need more in June, you could go back to starter if it fits your soil test results. The K would help with heat stress.


----------

